# Wood finish



## Niceonetidy (May 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a finish to apply to hard wood construction Engine bases please, I want to prevent the oil getting in to the wood?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Paulsv (May 3, 2013)

There is a finish that I use for the mahogany on my boat that I consider to be pretty bullet-proof.

I start with three coats of West System Epoxy, using the 105 Resin and the 207 "special clear hardener,"  thinning the first coat by 10 to 15 percent, and sanding between coats to get a very flat finish.  On the boat, I follow this with 3 coats of a marine varnish with a high UV protection, since the Epoxy has no UV protection.  For an indoor project like this, I would instead use an oil based polyurethane, using clear poly for the first two coats, and then, on the last coat, using either clear, satin or eggshell poly, depending on how much shine I wanted on the finished product. (I would probably use satin or eggshell, to keep the base from being too shiny, and focus attention on the model itself, rather than the base).  I think that is about as oil-proof a finish as you could get. 

One other thing I'd suggest is to use a very fine and straight grained wood, cut to show the quarter grain, rather than the "cathedral" type grain you see on the flat-sawn side of the wood.  I think that using a broad grained wood, like oak or walnut, or using any wood that shows a lot of grain, detracts attention and ruins the scale look of the model.  I'd use something like maple or birch, if I wanted a light colored wood (which I prefer), or possibly some fine grained mahogany or cherry, quartersawn, or even ebony if you want a darker color.


----------



## deverett (May 5, 2013)

I've used a home made furniture polish that resists the likes of oil quite well.

 1 part pure turpentine
 1 part raw linseed oil
 1 part white vinegar
 1/4 part methylated spirits 

Shake well and apply with a soft cloth to the bare wood. Several coats can be applied in fairly quick succession.  I usually aim for a minimum of 4 coats.  When it is dry, it can be buffed up quite well.

Keep it sealed in a small honey jar or similar and it will last for ages.  Just shake again before using each time.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## WOB (Sep 12, 2013)

A one part finish that is very durable after full cure is Minwax Wipe-on Poly.  It comes in either gloss or satin and is resistant to oil and gasoline after full cure.  It's my go-to for gunstocks because it is hard and chemically resistant to common gun cleaning chemicals. Most hardware stores carry the Minwax line.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 12, 2013)

As Paulsv suggests the two pack epoxy will give a great finish and is bullet proof.


----------

